# Nintendo Announces 2DS for Playing 3DS Games in 2D



## vickybat (Aug 29, 2013)

Don't know if this was indeed a requirement but nevertheless, is a good addition to Nintendo's handheld lineup.

Nintendo Announces 2DS for Playing 3DS Games in 2D

The pricing is pretty competitive as well considering it plays all 3ds games, albeit in 2d.


----------



## ZTR (Aug 29, 2013)

Looks good and also is a cheaper option for those who want to play the 3DS games but without the 3D or for those who want to play the latest Pokemon games 

I would buy it if it was a flip design.


----------



## flyingcow (Aug 30, 2013)

It is mostly aimed at kids....


----------



## snap (Aug 30, 2013)

why no flip design?


----------

